# job in jebel ali



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry ladies and gents just a simple question. I'vegot a job offer in Jebel ali. it is not my dream job but it is something that will bring home the bacon. saying that i was wondering if i accept that job and in 1-2 months my dream job come will they be able to block me from working for an other employer 

thank you in advance


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is it in the freezone?


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Is it in the freezone?


yes it is


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

anyone please....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can move freely in the freezones from employers without needing a noc. The problem occurs if you attempt to quite one and go to another not in a freezone.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Ycan move freely in the freezones from employers without needing a noc.


thank you Jynxgirl and what about if i want to leave them for a job outside the free zone will they be able to block me ????


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> You can move freely in the freezones from employers without needing a noc. The problem occurs if you attempt to quite one and go to another not in a freezone.


what i wanted to ask is what can they do????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They will cancel your visa and place a ban on you. You will not be allowed to get another work visa. This doesnt occur in the freezones though.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> They will cancel your visa and place a ban on you. You will not be allowed to get another work visa. This doesnt occur in the freezones though.


so in a few words what you are saying is that once i get a job in a free zone i cant get any other employment outside a freezone. 

that is a bit worring as this is not my dream job it just pays the bills ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

vagtsio said:


> so in a few words what you are saying is that once i get a job in a free zone i cant get any other employment outside a freezone.
> 
> that is a bit worring as this is not my dream job it just pays the bills ...


You can change out of the freezone but once you have a sponsor outside of the freezones, you can not change employers from one to the next. If the job is in the freezone, then you will still have some flexiblity of moving to another employer within a freezone or outside of the freezone. The problem is the other way around. You can not leave employment I believe under a year or you are automically given a ban for six months (it might be one year, not sure).

You said it was in the freezone so you will not incur the issues.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> You can change out of the freezone but once you have a sponsor outside of the freezones, you can not change employers from one to the next. If the job is in the freezone, then you will still have some flexiblity of moving to another employer within a freezone or outside of the freezone. The problem is the other way around. You can not leave employment I believe under a year or you are automically given a ban for six months (it might be one year, not sure).
> 
> You said it was in the freezone so you will not incur the issues.


Thank you Jynxgirl much appreciated


----------

